# Top Secret's new weapon!



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

R35 GT-R has just been delivered to TOP SECRET.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking forward to the gold paint and possibly new spoilers. Nagata-san and crew are fairly creative with the appearance, much more than Mine's. Different philosophies...


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Hurry up and do something CRAZY!!! :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ironic that that new car will soon be completely in pieces....

So the first public deliveries in Japan are now happening?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

o0o0o0o this will be good!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Saying that, Top Secret got alot to do between the new GTR and the 911... 

I think Top Secret's stand at the next auto saloon will be pretty lively!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nocturnal said:


> I think Top Secret's stand at the next auto saloon will be pretty lively!!!


yep, and we're going to be there :squintdan 
We've already been in touch with T.S. about attending and they are look forward to it as well :chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

wow!!!! I'm imagining Nagata san like Chip Foose in Overhaulin XDD


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

This should be interesting.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i always see it like this... top secret makes there cars unique with lots of hp... i dont see them making cars for the track spacificly (tho this is just my opinion).

MCR likes to develop cars for the track, but make as much hp as possible.

mines develops the cars based on track.

these are just my opinions... what do you guys think?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Each developer have a different philosophy, and it depends on the way the car will be used:touge, drag, dailydriver, etc... too
Imho, if I had an Skyline,I would search a car with enough power to enjoy and have fun, go to supermarket ...a daily driver car, i.e. Mine's

PS:I remember some D1 drift cars from TopSecret, but drift is not exactly a "race"


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i'm realy wondering was smokey has planed for the car. maybe an engine swap?

@ fuggles

oh that's pretty cool if we can meet ts.


cheers


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

How many R35 did they buy?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i really wonder if they will change the paint colour.. the factory paint is chip resistant so that it doesn't pick up lots of stone chips at high speed. Long process to get that paint coat right.

Engine swap.. hmm.. what would be the point of that? exploring tuning potential of the Engine is more like it.


----------



## WestSide (Dec 4, 2007)

I am looking forward to see what they can do...They are nothing if not thorough...Also we will see how hard that ECU is to crack...opcorn:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I wonder who will be the first tuner to squeeze more power out of it???


Shin,

So I bet you can't wait until yours arrives??

When is it due, tomorrow???:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i would expect top secret to remove the vq38dett and swap it into annother car. either that or make it rear wheel drive only.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Or they put an RB26 in there.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

doubt full. i dont think many engines will mate to the R35 internals, in fact i think that if top secret is involved they would put a v8 in it at the very least.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I think people are forgetting the R35 has a rear transaxle gearbox. And the return prop-shaft for the front diff comes back up on the driver side at an angle of a few degrees. An RB would be hard to fit in the engine bay as its just too tall...unless it's dry-sumped. Either that or you could make a nice ill-fitting FRP bonnet with a muscle-car bulge to clear it LOL:chuckle: 

(jokes aside I truly hope R35 tuning doesn't go in this direction!)


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

Red leather seats?!?
Haven't seen that before. Optional?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Still don't understand why people think they would be taking out the engine.. I'm sure they have the car with the motor to work on.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Of course they don't swap the engine!!!

Time has come for all tuners to explore the capabilities of the VQ38, it's that simple.


----------



## shift-2-drift (Oct 22, 2007)

WOWopcorn:


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

when are they going to make that classic blue GTR??


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

mabe a vr38 in the R34! that would reduce the weight and the center of gravity in that car.

i think the chassie of the old skyline's all of them are just not up to racing or supercar standards anymore. r35 is the new standard and its only going to get better.

to bad tuners cant or usually dont make new chassies that are made from differnt materials... it would be nice to see the R35 with a lighter material chassie than currently... tho that would cost alot! mabe a vspec or evo will come along with that feature and sell for 250k us $. tuners would love that!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

战神GT-R;801822 said:


> when are they going to make that classic blue GTR??


I am hoping they will make that colour on the Spec-V version of the new GTR.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

mindlessoath really is living up to his username with some of the replies on this thread?!

not sure if he is taking the piss or not?!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

wtf? whats the prob buddy? why are they such mindless replies?

be constructive with it! i dont see anything wrong with my replies. i have heard from many before that the chassie of the previous r34 etc... are not as great as say the g35 - tests were shown that the g35 with an rb26 did alot bettter on the track than the skylines did. im just using that infomation in my comment.

you dont think a lighter chassie would be great for the gt-r? or that they would love to modify the car - tho like i said a lighter chassie would cost alot!

or you just dont like the r35 engine in the older skyline? of course with the rb26 you can make more hp, and it would be comlicated and not cost effective (thats what top secrets about right?).

top secret would never put a v8 in annother car, right? they never do that sort of thing. im just trying to find out whats wrong with these suggestions.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

IMO top secret will be trying to see what they can get out of the engine thats already fitted to the r35, then they will have the knowledge and tuning experience when customers warranties run out and/or they want to tune their cars.


----------



## nickGTR (Jul 13, 2004)

I have to agree with many of the above posts, I think its highly unlikely that they will be doing an engine swap.

Personally I can't wait to see what they come up with by Autosalon


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

My guess is that it will probably be more styling rahter than engine tuning. Tuning components will take time to develop test etc. So roll on Autosalon 09.

Gez


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Or they put an RB26 in there.


Why on God's earth would they do that? Let's reduce the engine size by 1.2L and ruin the weight distribution.


----------

